# ATI driver



## DaemonJ (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to get my Radeon HD 6670 to work but when I use the vesa driver the screen resolution isn't right and when I use the ati driver I get segmentation faults. Any ideas on how to fix this?


DaemonJ


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2014)

If you tried to load the kernel modules in /boot/loader.conf, remove them.  The driver will load them automatically.

Do you have an xorg.conf?  If so, show the contents.  Please also put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a web site like www.pastebin.com and post a link.


----------



## DaemonJ (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is my xorg.conf file - http://pastebin.com/7wKeAkrh.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 24, 2014)

Which version are you using? For me, the radeon driver is working nicely, together with the radeonkms kernel driver (which is automatically loaded when starting X). In order to make it play nicely with the console, you have to use the newcons vt(4) instead of syscons(4). It's available in 10.1-RELEASE (see https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/relnotes.html#kernel) and already default in 11.0-CURRENT.


----------



## DaemonJ (Dec 1, 2014)

I am using a Radeon HD 6670 XD.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2014)

While some Radeon 6000-series cards work, anything newer than the 5000 series is not certain to work until the kernel and driver are updated.  Work is going on now, but when it will be ready is not known.


----------

